# я-то vs. я



## turkjey5

How does я-то differ from я?
Заранее большое спасибо!!

И отвези меня туда
Где будут рады мне всегда всегда
Там и не спросят где меня носит
Там я-то знаю все понимают

--Боярский Михаил, Зеленоглазое такси


----------



## e2-e4 X

Означает, что он мог и не знать, что там все его понимают, но все-таки знает, и следовательно, то, о чем он поет, все-таки верно. Эти вещи, в общем-то, и так очевидны, но Боярский просто указывает на них эксплицитно достаточно ненавязчивым образом (ненавязчивым — в данном случае, в других случаях частица "-то" может быть весьма заметной для читателя, воздействуя на его понимание куда более сильно).

То есть разницы практически никакой нет, просто вносится еле заметный лирический подтекст, такой успокаивающий — мол, могло быть иначе, но что об этом думать, если на самом деле там все меня понимают и все мне рады, и хорошо бы туда попасть, и даже попасть туда вроде бы вполне возможно.

Можно сказать, что изменяется наклонение глагола, сравните: "он знает", "он знал бы", "он-то знает"...

В общем, "-то" — выделительная частица: выделяет данное положение (действительное) среди других (предполагаемых, возможных).


----------



## turkjey5

большое спасибо!!


----------



## Sobakus

In this context it means "I know for sure". More elaborately, "some might know and some might not, but *I* know".


----------



## e2-e4 X

Sobakus said:


> In this context it means "I know for sure". More elaborately, "some might know and some might not, but *I* know".


Можно, видимо, и так... То есть, по-вашему, здесь частица выделила не целиком простое предложение «я-то знаю» *, а только слово «я»? Да, думаю, можно и так истолковать, хотя я бы истолковал по-другому. 

* Я читаю строку в следующем виде: "Там, я-то знаю, все понимают." То есть в оригинальном тексте пропущены запятые, выделяющие простое предложение в составе сложного.

PS: хотя, в общем-то, основное содержание наших толкований одно и то же. Из некого набора возможных ситуаций выбирается одна, которая точно ("for sure") верна (а именно ситуация «я знаю»), чтобы придать лиричности песне за счет противопоставления реального возможному. По каким именно элементам проходит противопоставление — это уже дело слушателя. ;-)


----------



## oirobi

Я знаю = I know

Я-то знаю = I do know

"Я-то" implies that others may not (not necessarily do), but I surely do!

Ты (возможно) не видишь, но я-то вижу! = You may not see, but I do!


----------



## e2-e4 X

Здравствуйте!


oirobi said:


> Я знаю = I know
> 
> Я-то знаю = I do know
> 
> "Я-то" implies that others may not (not necessarily do), but I surely do!
> 
> Ты (возможно) не видишь, но я-то вижу! = You may not see, but I do!


Я понимаю вас так, что вы утверждаете, что таково единственное употребление выделительной частицы "-то", и что оно не зависит от контекста, а следовательно, приложимо и к рассматриваемому случаю.

Не могу согласиться относительно независимости от контекста. Так, как вы описали, выделительную частицу "-то" часто описывают, и это действительно одно из возможных ее применений, но если разобраться, то далеко не единственное, то есть выделять среди множества похожих она может не только понятие, выраженное тем словом, к которому она приставлена. Например:
- "Это правда, что я мог бы и не думать о вчерашнем дне. Но я-то думаю".
- "Я не хотел бы искать виноватых, но она-то знает, что все дороги перед ней равны, и потому выберет путь устрашения." Речь, разумеется, не о том, что она знает, хотя другие могут и не знать (осведомленность других здесь вообще никого не интересует), а о том, что она знает, хотя в принципе могла бы не знать (и если бы не знала, то я не стал бы искать виноватых). То есть мне не интересно, особенная она дама или нет, меня интересуют ее возможные действия и моя реакция.
- "Собаку-то он выгулял, но вот дверь закрыть забыл." Опять-таки: дело не в том, что он выгулял именно собаку, а не кого-либо еще — дело в том, что он сделал, и чего он не сделал.

Относительно рассматриваемого предложения... Как это часто бывает с лирикой, набор его точных значений зависит от той части контекста, которая располагается в головах у слушателей; в данном случае, от того, крутились ли в голове у слушателя "другие люди, отличные от лирического героя", либо же нет. В моем случае — нет, у Собакуса — да, отсюда разница в восприятии. Восприятие песен и стихов — вещь субъективная, что ни говори  .

Я привел эти примеры не для того, чтобы развернуть долгий спор об их содержании, а для того, чтобы показать, что вопрос имеет спорную часть. Какой вопрос? — тот, который был задан, а именно точные особенности значения фразы "я-то знаю" в конкретной песне, предмет обсуждения в данной ветке.

С уважением, e2-e4.


----------



## kitamus

Написание частицы *то *во многих случаях зависит от контекста, но однозначно "я-то" следует писать раздельно — "я то", так как частица *то* пишется через дефис в случае неопределенных местоимений, каковым "я" не является. 

Предложение "Там я-то знаю все понимают" написано совершенно безграмотно, *надо *— "Там, я то знаю, все понимают".


----------



## Maroseika

kitamus said:


> Написание частицы *то *во многих случаях зависит от контекста, но однозначно "я-то" следует писать раздельно — "я то", так как частица *то* пишется через дефис в случае неопределенных местоимений, каковым "я" не является.


Простите, но это неверно, частица то пишется через дефис всегда. Употребляется эта частица в нескольких случаях, один из которых вы назвали, а другой - это подчеркивание или выделение слова, к которому она относится. Таким словом может быть не только местоимение, но и вообще любая часть речи.


----------



## SamSim-18

Вот что пишут в словаре
ТО как частица:
*1.*
 Употребляется для подчёркивания и выделения в предложении слова, к которому относится._ Я-то понимаю.__ Ночь-то какая тёплая!
__ Слушать-то слушал, да ничего не понял.__ Где-то он сейчас?__ Что дальше-то делать будешь?_
* 2.*
 Входит в состав неопределённых местоимений и наречий._ Кто-то звонит.__ Что-то упало со стола.__ Какой-то человек вошёл в дом.__ Когда-то слышала об этом.__ Где-то потерял очки.__ Куда-то убежали.__ Почему-то плачет._
* 3.*
 Употребляется после местоименных слов вместо конкретного указания на перечисляемые предметы, действия или признаки. _ Рассказывает: был там-то и там-то, делал то-то и то-то, встречался с теми-то._


----------



## kitamus

Согласен с Вами: да, частица *то *пишется через дефис относительно любой части речи, но ведь в данном случае речь даже не идет о частице как таковой, слово *то *в предложении "Там, я то знаю, все понимают" является, скорей всего, простым усилением, типа: я же знаю.

44.Дефис в неопределенных местоимениях и наречиях    
Где-то, как-то, куда-то, кто-то, что-то, чей-то, какой-то, куда-нибудь, где-нибудь, чей-нибудь, как-нибудь, кто-нибудь, что-нибудь, какой-нибудь, где-либо, откуда-либо, чей-либо, кто-либо, что-либо, какой-либо, кое-где, кое-чем, кое-куда, кое-какой, кое-кто, кое-что.


----------



## Maroseika

kitamus said:


> Согласен с Вами: да, частица *то *пишется через дефис относительно любой части речи, но ведь в данном случае речь даже не идет о частице как таковой, слово *то *в предложении "Там, я то знаю, все понимают" является, скорей всего, простым усилением, типа: я же знаю.


Что значит простое усиление? Функция частицы то как раз и состоит в подчеркивании слова, в том, чтобы обратить на него внимание, "усилить" его. Именно в таком случае она и пишется через дефис.

Между прочим, если "то" в этом предложении не частица, вам придется решить, что же это за часть речи. Неужели местоимение, как, например, в "Там, я это знаю точно, все понимают"?


----------



## kitamus

Нет, конечно, не местоимение. Но Вы полагаете, что *то *нужно всегда писать через дефис?


----------



## oirobi

kitamus said:


> Нет, конечно, не местоимение. Но Вы полагаете, что *то *нужно всегда писать через дефис?



Я вполне разделяю Ваше недоумение: русская пунктуация - это самая бессмысленная, сложная и нелогичная наука на свете! Все языки мира обходятся каким-то простым универсальным набором правил и ничуть от этого не страдают! В случаях типа "Казнить нельзя помиловать", кстати, следует использовать точку, а не запятую. Именно точками и запятыми можно отделять "все что нужно" от "всего ненужного". По русской пунктуации написаны тома! Даже сами корректоры толком всего не знают и их мнения расходятся сплошь и рядом. Вот почему слово "похоже" является вводным, а "вроде" - нет?!?!?!? Где долбанная логика?! Или, например, почему "не" всегда пишется раздельно с глаголами?! Есть люди, которых я нелюблю слитно! В отношении таких людей частица "не" неотделима от глагола!

Люди, посвящающие свою жизнь русской орфографии и пунктуации, занимаются никчемнейшим делом, впустую прожигая жизнь! С таким же успехом можно нюхать клей в пакетах!

Но увы, частица "то" всегда пишется через дефис! :-(


----------



## kitamus

А как Вам такой пример:
а то (- Не боишься? — А то я боюсь!; Пустят ночевать? — А то вдруг не пустят);
Ведь можно сказать: а я то боюсь! Или тоже через дефис писать?


----------



## kitamus

Кстати, в правилах везде пишут, что частица то пишет через дефис с неопределенными местоимениями, но нигде — с личными.


----------



## oirobi

kitamus said:


> А как Вам такой пример:
> а то (- Не боишься? — А то я боюсь!; Пустят ночевать? — А то вдруг не пустят);
> Ведь можно сказать: а я то боюсь! Или тоже через дефис писать?



В этих примерах слово "то" не частица, а указательное местоимение. На него падает ударение. Частица "то" - энклитика (эдакий безударный аппендикс-прилепа к слову).


----------



## kitamus

а в песне Боярского - частица, и поэтому через дефис?


----------



## oirobi

kitamus said:


> Кстати, в правилах везде пишут, что частица то пишет через дефис с неопределенными местоимениями, но нигде — с личными.



Цитирую: "*Частицы -то, -либо, -нибудь, кое-, -таки, -ка, -де, -тка, -с пишутся раздельно через дефис*". Источник не указываю, ибо не авторитет. Но сам источник тоже наверняка это откуда-то скопировал. 

Кстати: Откуда то взял, откуда это?. Откуда-то то взял, откуда-то это. Именно в силу своей "вечной" безударности (то бишь энклитичности (Я так думаю...)) эта частица и пишется через дефис... Всегда.


----------



## oirobi

kitamus said:


> а в песне Боярского - частица, и поэтому через дефис?



Да.

"Я-то знаю", "Я-то это знаю", "Я-то того не ведал" - грамматически правильные предложения. В них частица стоит рядом с указательными местоимениями. 
"Я то́ это знаю" и "Я то́ того не ведаю" - неправильные предложения (два указательных местоимения рядом).


----------



## kitamus

В правилах везде пишут, что частица то пишет через дефис с неопределенными местоимениями, но нигде — с личными.


----------



## Maroseika

kitamus said:


> В правилах везде пишут, что частица то пишет через дефис с неопределенными местоимениями, но нигде — с личными.



О боже...
Дефисное написание с неопределенными местоимениями - лишь один из случаев применения частицы то. В другом случае - для усиления или подчеркивания слова - частица то может писаться с любой частью слова, не исключая и личные местоимения. И пишется она при этом через дефис.



> Но Вы полагаете, что то нужно всегда писать через дефис?


Нет, не всегда, а только когда это частица. Местоимение то пишется раздельно.


----------



## kitamus

По поводу местоимения и не спорю. Иногда это *то *ставит в глубокое раздумье. О, великий и могучий!..
Спасибо за Вам за дискуссию. Если у Вас есть компетенция, предложите внести в Правила дефисное написание и с личными местоимениями тоже. Хотя знаю, что в русских говорах употребляется усилительно-выделительная частица *-то*, но почему-то не обратил внимания, что ведь там говорят: мне-то. А вот *я-то *почему-то не складывалось. Может, иногда это зависит от того, как это сказано? Ведь все эти вещи относятся большей частью к разговорной речи. В завершение дискуссии - одна любопытная, на мой взгляд, статья о новой редакции правил русского правописания http://www.rubricon.com/qe.asp?qtype=4&qall=1&aid={977072F4-ED37-4CEB-A57F-BE521BB6C97C}&id=202&fstring1=%u0438няз&rq=1&onlyname=checked&newwind=&psize=10&pn=1&selw=checked


----------



## Maroseika

kitamus said:


> По поводу местоимения и не спорю. Иногда это *то *ставит в глубокое раздумье. О, великий и могучий!..
> Спасибо за Вам за дискуссию. Если у Вас есть компетенция, предложите внести в Правила дефисное написание и с личными местоимениями тоже.



У меня ее нет, но зачем вообще это нужно? Дефисное написание с личными местоимениями - частный и очевидный случай дефисного написания при усилении или подчеркивании.


----------



## kitamus

Знаю, что в русских говорах есть *мне-то*, а вот *я-то *как-то не ложится на душу. С этим *то *вечные раздумья.


----------

